# Marions-les... en image



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

Vue que c'est le printemps et que certains threads laissent suinter un certain échauffement hormonal, ces temps-ci ; Ne serait-il pas bienvenu (Tout dépend de là où on se place) de régulariser tout ça en procédant à quelques unions ; fussent-elles contre nature, évidentes ou improbables, entre divers piliers du bar.... Mais en images ; s'il vous plait... C'est tellement mieux et ça occasionnera pas mal de recherches pour exhumer des photos dans différents sujets...   

Je commence avec une évidence...
Qui sait? certaines unions pourraient se montrer fertiles... S'ils font des petits, ça pourra me servir à caler deux ou trois portes branlantes dans ma baraque...     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

non non pas un buffet de croissants
tu veux qu'il demande le divorce le jour meme de noces ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)

*C'est toi qui portera la traîne de la mariée PATOCH' ??      *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est toi qui portera la traîne de la mariée PATOCH' ??      *



Tenue correcte et tombé de futal exigés...


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non non pas un buffet de croissants
> tu veux qu'il demande le divorce le jour meme de noces ?




sonnyboy est mon beau père ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy est mon beau père ?



Rezbaaaa, Ses pilules !


----------



## sofiping (15 Avril 2005)

Robertav excuse moi , quand j'ai déclaré ma flamme a sonnyboy , je ne savais pas que que que votre union etait si proche de l'autel ... TOUS MES VOEUX DE BONHHEUR


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (15 Avril 2005)

dites, dites je suis invité ? hein !hein!?   :love:  

La nuit de noce va abraser sec je le sens  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> dites, dites je suis invité ? hein !hein!?   :love:
> 
> La nuit de noce va abraser sec je le sens  :rateau:



vu le cigare de sonny, j'en connais une que va nous faire monica


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

Bon ; sinon, qui c'est-y qui s'y colle pour nous pondre d'autres faire-part? ...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2005)

Raaaah putain j'y crois pas... Mais j'aurai vraiment tout vu moi...

Et un buffet de croissant en plus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah putain j'y crois pas... Mais j'aurai vraiment tout vu moi...
> 
> Et un buffet de croissant en plus...



T'as quelque chose à te mettre sur les chevilles, au moins?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

moi je part faire une sieste
tout ces preparatif m'ont epuisé   

sonnez moi les cloches quand l'heure du mariage  approche et

oubliez pas les cadeaux !!!!!!!!!       :love:


----------



## mado (15 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Raaaah putain j'y crois pas... Mais j'aurai vraiment tout vu moi...
> 
> Et un buffet de croissant en plus...


 
Je me sens trahie  
Tous ces mp enflammés pour découvrir ça.
pff, tous les mêmes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens trahie
> Tous ces mp enflammés pour découvrir ça.
> pff, tous les mêmes.



La vie est cruelle  Tente le buffet de brioches, à défaut joue la version féminine de Tom Cruise dans Cocktail on ne sait jamais mais toujours sur fond de jazz


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens trahie
> Tous ces mp enflammés pour découvrir ça.
> pff, tous les mêmes.


 
Ben oui, mais t'as tardé à tomber le futal...

Alors, l'homme est faible..


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est toi qui portera la traîne de la mariée PATOCH' ??      *


 Pk il dit que la mariée est une trainée le monsieur ??


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

on est tous tous invités ? ça va faire beaucoup euh ... beaucoup de monde  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

C'est décidé, Bassou et moi on se marie. :love:


----------



## daffyb (15 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je part faire une sieste
> tout ces preparatif m'ont epuisé


sieste crapuleuse ?? 


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> sonnez moi les cloches quand l'heure du mariage  approche et
> 
> oubliez pas les cadeaux !!!!!!!!!       :love:


Bon, ben voici mon cadeau très chère :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

Alors là je dis "MONSIEUR" Poildep    :love: 
J'en ai trop distribué en 24h ... Mais je penserai à toi... :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Avril 2005)

D'façon, parait-il qu'il en a trop


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est décidé, Bassou et moi on se marie. :love:


 

Woooohooooo enfin tu acceptes poildec' :love: :love:

PS : je file me demaquiller alors pasque le maquillage avec le costume c'est pas terrible


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS : je file me demaquiller alors pasque le maquillage avec le costume c'est pas terrible


Oui, et pis tu vas en mettre plein sur ma belle robe.


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2005)

Excellent Patoch' !!!      








Dites, les tourteraux, vous avez fait une liste ? :love:


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2005)

MDR poildep !!!   
  

Dis-moi, à quoi tu penses pour faire cette tête-là ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> MDR poildep !!!
> 
> 
> Dis-moi, à quoi tu penses pour faire cette tête-là ?



Il vient de voir les invités qu'il y a au casting


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi, à quoi tu penses pour faire cette tête-là ?


À m'enfuir.


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

Salaud  tu veux deja divorcer ???

Tu te maries avec moi uniquement pour mon pgnon c'est ca ??


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS : je file me demaquiller alors pasque le maquillage avec le costume c'est pas terrible


Et pis contre toute attente, c'est toi qui fais l'homme


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salaud  tu veux deja divorcer ???
> 
> Tu te maries avec moi uniquement pour mon pgnon c'est ca ??



Pognon, pignon ?


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Salaud  tu veux deja divorcer ???
> 
> Tu te maries avec moi uniquement pour mon pgnon c'est ca ??


 Et alors ? Toi c'est juste pour mon corps de rêve.


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Avril 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi, à quoi tu penses pour faire cette tête-là ?



Vu que l'on ne voit pas ce qu'il (elle ?) fait avec sa main droite  ....

  




_PS de rien à voir  : Je viens de voir qu'en bas de l'espace dédié à l'écriture des post, il y a :

Accroître la taille Réduite la taille  ...  ...    _


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? Toi c'est juste pour mon corps de rêve.


 En quoi c'est grave ??


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En quoi c'est grave ??


 Attend la nuit de noce. Tu verras.


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

argl ! :affraid: j'ai terriblement peur d'un coup :affraid:


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est décidé, Bassou et moi on se marie. :love:


  comme il est bô nounours déguisé en garçon !


----------



## Freelancer (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> argl ! :affraid: j'ai terriblement peur d'un coup :affraid:



si c'est juste un coup, ça va


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

Il sait meme le faire pour de vrai des fois (2eme costard que je porte en 25 ans pour le mariage de ma soeur )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Avril 2005)

Mouhahahah... excellent tout ça...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il sait meme le faire pour de vrai des fois (2eme costard que je porte en 25 ans pour le mariage de ma soeur )




on le voit pas bien, y'a un cretin à lunettes qui le cache sur la photo


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il sait meme le faire pour de vrai des fois (2eme costard que je porte en 25 ans pour le mariage de ma soeur )


T'as mis deux costards pour le mariage de ta soeur ?


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as mis deux costards pour le mariage de ta soeur ?



Elle s'est peut-être mariée deux foix en 25 ans


----------



## macmarco (15 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'as mis deux costards pour le mariage de ta soeur ?



Ou bien il mis un costard deux fois dans sa vie, dont la seconde pour le mariage de sa soeur !


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'est peut-être mariée deux foix en 25 ans


Ou alors la noce a vraiment duré très très longtemps, et lui s'est pas changé souvent


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors la noce a vraiment duré très très longtemps, et lui s'est pas changé souvent



Au moins 2 fois


----------



## Luc G (15 Avril 2005)

Félcitations à patochman pour avoir lancé un si beau sujet

et félicitations aux heureux mariés, et à Sonny boy aussi bien sûr (j'ose pas le traiter d'heureux marié, lui, sinon, où allons-nous ?   ).


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il sait meme le faire pour de vrai des fois (2eme costard que je porte en 25 ans pour le mariage de ma soeur )



Tiens, tu étais épilé sur cette photo  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2005)

Poildepa et Bassman  :love:   Joli couple


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

y'a des malcomprenant ici  

la s½ur de bassou, petit animal à poils roses (la même que le floudeur, mais en rose) se marie, tous les 25 ans (ça se passe comme ça chez les ewoks).
ce jour là, chewbaca mets 2 costumes, des lunettes et se teint en blonde.
La fete dure 7 jours, 6 nuits et 3/4 de rouge, après quoi le troll peut se remettre nu et revenir batifoller sur les forums.
c'est tout.
c'est simple pourtant !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a des malcomprenant ici
> 
> la s½ur de bassou, petit animal à poils roses (la même que le floudeur, mais en rose) se marie, tous les 25 ans (ça se passe comme ça chez les ewoks).
> ce jour là, chewbaca mets 2 costumes, des lunettes et se teint en blonde.
> ...



  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (15 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a des malcomprenant ici
> 
> la s½ur de bassou, petit animal à poils roses (la même que le floudeur, mais en rose) se marie, tous les 25 ans (ça se passe comme ça chez les ewoks).
> ce jour là, chewbaca mets 2 costumes, des lunettes et se teint en blonde.
> ...


 C'est ma nouvelle belle-famille. :love:


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2005)

T'as pas tout decouvert encore


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

qui l'eut crût...     :love:   bon et c déjà fait...? On va encore faire la fête...?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

En fait, il vient de lui susrrer un ptit mot à l'oreille :

"Allez hop ! Dès que ta vieille décarre, c'est position de la chèvre qui broute et perception de la poupée qui tousse !!!! Mouhahahahahahahaha ! Teu va po m'direuh qut'es farouche nan ??? "


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> qui l'eut crût...     :love:   bon et c déjà fait...? On va encore faire la fête...?



*Hélène ronge son frein jusqu'au mois prochain*


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas tout decouvert encore


La charte nous interdit en effet d'evoquer les particularités des rites, us coutumes et pratiques, de reproduction de cette honorable tribu.
Neanmoins on peut devoiler que le coit dure un mois en periode hivernale, ce qui est trés peu comparé à la periode de rut.
Des specialistes ayant essayé de se pencher sur la question aucun n'ayant suvecu, on peut juste signaler que le taux de mortalité durant cette periode atteind les 70%, et que les survivantes accouchent dans la douleur.


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *Neanmoins on peut devoiler que le boulier dure un mois en periode hivernale, ce qui est trés peu comparé à la tige de brachiosaure.
> Des clés dynamométriques ayant essayé de s'empailler sur la mouche tsé-tsé aucun n'ayant suvecu, on peut juste signaler que le short à fleurs d'asteroïde durant cette boucle d'oreille atteind les 70%, et que les bouteilles vides accouchent dans l'armoire à pharmacie*



:affraid:


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

Note perso : Vider la maison de macelene de tout alcool sous quelque forme que ce soit


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


 le moteur de tradution de gogole.com a encore des progrès à faire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

C'est dommage... Personne n'a fabriqué de nouveau faire-part pour alimenter cette rubrique pipole...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Avril 2005)

Ben faut étaler les ventes de "GALA", "ICI MacG" etc... Attends que le soufflé soit retombé avant d'en monter un autre


----------



## Nexka (16 Avril 2005)

Arrrfffff    MDR   Bravo à Patochman et Poildep


----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage... Personne n'a fabriqué de nouveau faire-part pour alimenter cette rubrique pipole...


Hum, ça vire plus à la rubrique Pipe-All là je trouve :rateau:


Bon je sors


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arrrfffff    MDR   Bravo à Patochman et Poildep



et ton mariage avec spyro c'est quand ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et ton mariage avec spyro c'est quand ?


T'as de photos pour bricoler un truc, Mackie?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage... Personne n'a fabriqué de nouveau faire-part pour alimenter cette rubrique *piCole...*



*D'accord on est au bar, mais tout de même...   




 
*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *D'accord on est au bar, mais tout de même...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'on l'empale!!!! Mais qu'on le prive d'anésthésie d'abord!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on l'empale!!!! Mais qu'on le prive d'anésthésie d'abord!



*Je constate que l'esprit de Sonnyboy déteint sur toi mon bon ami...*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Je constate que l'esprit de Sonnyboy déteint sur toi mon bon ami...*



Je louchais plutôt vers Desproges...


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Je constate que l'esprit de Sonnyboy déteint sur toi mon bon ami...*


 Que nenni, sonnyboy n'aurait jamais precisé  que c'etait sans anesthesie, la question se pose pas avec lui :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

Alors ; cette nuit de noces?...


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

Reveil difficile 

Il est barré ou Poildef' ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Reveil difficile
> 
> Il est barré ou Poildef' ?



Vérifie dans tes poches que tu as toujours ton larfeuilles....


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Reveil difficile




:affraid:  mais tu oublies de te démaquiller le soir...      ça déborde de partout


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  mais tu oublies de te démaquiller le soir...      ça déborde de partout


 Pas grave mon macon passe ce midi pour le ravalement de facade


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Reveil difficile
> 
> Il est barré ou Poildef' ?


 dt©    *








*oui, je sais c'est pas leger, mais reveiller un troll à gueule de polychrome, ça se fait pas en finesse


----------



## poildep (16 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Reveil difficile
> 
> Il est barré ou Poildef' ?


 Réveil difficile aussi. J'étais vierge, je te signale.  :casse:


----------



## poildep (16 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dt©    *


et prout ! Me voilà.


----------



## Grug (16 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Réveil difficile aussi. J'étais vierge, je te signale.  :casse:


 ben maintenant tu l'as vu quand il a bu  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage... Personne n'a fabriqué de nouveau faire-part pour alimenter cette rubrique pipole...



Wait and see minou...


----------



## mado (16 Avril 2005)

Chouette


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Avril 2005)

Le problème que je rencontre c'est de trouver les photos des gens...

Sinon j'ai quelques idées...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Avril 2005)

Bon, faut voir que c'est pas mon job de faire ça...

Alors gaffe aux commentaires...


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

>





      Elle a l'air constipée  ta Douce...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Avril 2005)

Et oui il a le teint malade !!!

Un pro de photoshop aurait pu lui redonner vie, mais moi je peux rien faire....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

romantik a souhait !!!!!!         

on leur offre quoi comme cadeau de mariage ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Avril 2005)

Je sais pas, j'ai jamais d'idées pour les mariages...


----------



## poildep (16 Avril 2005)

Ils vont bien nous faire une liste de cadeaux. ça se fait ça, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Avril 2005)

Ils seraient capables d'en déposer une moitié chez casto et l'autre chez la blanche porte..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

moi je vais leur offrir cela pur la nuit de noce


----------



## daffyb (16 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais leur offrir cela pur la nuit de noce


Pourquoi après tu récupères ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi après tu récupères ?





surement pas        

se sera leur  seul souvenir de cette noce
tu veux pas leur enlever non ?   

cruel, tu es trop cruel !!!!! :mouais:


riens que pour cela tu merite un coup boul rouge !!!!


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

lequel des 2 meugles au lit ??? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lequel des 2 meugles au lit ??? :affraid:





je ne sais pas, je ne serai pas avec eux:

j'aime  pas tenir la chandelle !!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lequel des 2 meugles au lit ??? :affraid:



Tu veux dire, lequel des deux "mord l'oreiller" c'est ça ?


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2005)

avant de bouffer l'oreiller y'en a un qui meugle quoi


----------



## daffyb (17 Avril 2005)

Voici la photo volée du mariage de M & W


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

haha, même là c'est absolument *hors de question* ne fut-ce que de songer ôter son cher et tendre bonnet peruvien  d'ailleurs si ça se trouve, c'est à lui, fidèle compagnon, qu'il porte un toast


----------



## macelene (17 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Voici la photo volée du mariage de M & W




*Redoutable ...*   Excellent...  *bravo*


----------



## loudjena (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le problème que je rencontre c'est de trouver les photos des gens...
> 
> Sinon j'ai quelques idées...



Ça y est depuis qu'il a acquis un Mac le Sonny a la souris en folie


----------



## macelene (17 Avril 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est depuis qu'il a acquis un Mac le Sonny a la souris en folie



    LA souris...  !!!!!


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

et vu le nombre de femme par rapport aux hommes , on est obligé de faire des mariages homo , et tant mieux d'ailleurs, ça change


----------



## macelene (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et vu le nombre de femme par rapport aux hommes , on est obligé de faire des mariages homo , et tant mieux d'ailleurs, ça change



 mais ya tout plein de Filles qd même...    

-Madonna
-Macelene
-Sylvia
-Maccossinelle
-Prerima
-Lumai
-Lorna
-Macounette
-Pitchoune
-Maiwenn
-KathyH
-Robertav
-Tibomong4
-Modern_Thing

Mais à croire que ...


----------



## daffyb (17 Avril 2005)

il me faudrait retrouver tes photo Kathy  tu me redonnes l'adresse de ton site web :love: ?


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> il me faudrait retrouver tes photo Kathy  tu me redonnes l'adresse de ton site web :love: ?



si tu es patient tu devrais les retrouver sur " postez vos plus belles photos" il n'y a pas plus de 100 pages je crois?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> il me faudrait retrouver tes photo Kathy  tu me redonnes l'adresse de ton site web :love: ?



dans 5 minutes, il va lui demander son n° de portable...    :mouais:


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dans 5 minutes, il va lui demander son n° de portable...    :mouais:



  ça ne serait pas le premier,  mais je ne donnerai pas de nom ( je suis pour la paix des ménages)     :love:


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais ya tout plein de Filles qd même...
> 
> -Madonna
> -Macelene
> ...



Ça doit être qu'il y a des timides    
ou alors il y en a qui ont peur de prendre un coup de sac à main


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça ne serait pas le premier,  mais je ne donnerai pas de nom ( je suis pour la paix des ménages)     :love:



Comme ça, au moins, c'est dans tous les ménages que ça va ruminer


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais ya tout plein de Filles qd même...
> 
> -Madonna
> -Macelene
> ...



 et bien,  j'ai déjà parlé avec au moins 9 de cette liste ...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais ya tout plein de Filles qd même...
> 
> -Madonna
> -Macelene
> ...


Tant que t'es lancée, tu peux nous lister tous les mecs? Nan mais c'est juste pour comparer hein...


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça, au moins, c'est dans tous les ménages que ça va ruminer



tien je n'avais pas vu la chose sous cet angle là...


----------



## Luc G (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tien je n'avais pas vu la chose sous cet angle là...



Hypocrite !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

3h17.......vous pensez que la nuit de noce a eté deja consommé a cette heure?


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2005)

Moi les filles du forum je suis jamais vraiment sur que ce soit vraiment des filles...

Alors, tant que j'ai pas de photos, je reste un peu sur mon quant à soi...


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi les filles du forum je suis jamais vraiment sur que ce soit vraiment des filles...
> 
> Alors, tant que j'ai pas de photos, je reste un peu sur mon quant à soi...



en ce qui me concerne au moins 18 personnes  d'ici peuvent confirmer que je suis bien une fille .

ba oui quoi!  18 en 3 mois c'est une bonne moyenne, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je reste un peu sur mon quant à soi...



Ben tu dois pas avoir beaucoup de place, là !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en ce qui me concerne au moins 18 personnes  d'ici peuvent confirmer que je suis bien une fille .
> 
> ba oui quoi!  18 en 3 mois c'est une bonne moyenne, non?



*18 en 3 mois !!!!  


ben dites moi... ça chôme pas chez Kathy... *


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en ce qui me concerne au moins 18 personnes  d'ici peuvent confirmer que je suis bien une fille .
> 
> ba oui quoi!  18 en 3 mois c'est une bonne moyenne, non?



Y a que des menteurs ici...


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *18 en 3 mois !!!!
> 
> 
> ben dites moi... ça chôme pas chez Kathy... *



bah, sois pas jaloux 
tu vas faire 25 d'un coup bientôt


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> en ce qui me concerne au moins 18 personnes  d'ici peuvent confirmer que je suis bien une fille .
> 
> ba oui quoi!  18 en 3 mois c'est une bonne moyenne, non?



J'avais déjà remarqué que les avocats avaient parfois une façon ... hum ... tendancieuse de présenter la simple vérité, mais là, tu à fait fort, ça a réagit direct !


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> bah, sois pas jaloux
> tu vas faire 25 d'un coup bientôt




et bien voilà tout de suite ! cela ne vous ai pas venue à l'idée que j'ai pu rencontrer les 18 personnes en même temps?? ( j'aggrave mon cas là     )


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2005)

Putain y a des touzes et on m'invite pas...

ça pour aller boire des tournées de bières ils invitent...


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais ya tout plein de Filles qd même...
> 
> -Madonna
> -Macelene
> ...



Bah Macelene????    Et moi???


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain y a des touzes et on m'invite pas...
> 
> ça pour aller boire des tournées de bières ils invitent...




On t'invite pas ? 

Putain qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah Macelene????    Et moi???




elle a pas osé , trop peur du dragounet    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> cela ne vous ai pas venue à l'idée que j'ai pu rencontrer les 18 personnes en même temps?? ( j'aggrave mon cas là     )



*Kathy fait preuve d'un appétit A B S O L U M E N T  démesuré....*


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain y a des touzes et on m'invite pas...
> 
> ça pour aller boire des tournées de bières ils invitent...




je ne voudrais pas détournez le sujet et me faire supprimer mon post mais si on parle technique :
18 hommes et une seule femme ce n'est pas une " touze" mais un G.B..... ( non,  pas Grande Bretagne) mais  bon si il y a des enfants ici ...     

ma réputation est faites , foutu      :love: 

je pense que je vais retourner me coucher ça vaut mieux,  je dérape , mais bon c'est ta faure sonnyboy tu as l'esprit mal tourné


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle a pas osé , trop peur du dragounet    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Oui enfin elle parlait de "filles" en général, pas de "filles libres"       


Pourtant moi ya des photos qui prouvent bien que j'en suis vraiment une...  :hein:


----------



## daffyb (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j(...)
> je pense que je vais retourner me coucher ça vaut mieux, je dérape , mais bon c'est ta faure sonnyboy tu as l'esptit mal tourné


Je peux venir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin elle parlait de "filles" en général, pas de "filles libres"
> 
> 
> Pourtant moi ya des photos qui prouvent bien que j'en suis vraiment une...  :hein:




une......libre ????   

oui surement , une de rares libres donc apte au mariage


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> une......libre ????




Pffffffffff  :mouais:  :hein:    *UNE FILLE!!!!!!*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ma réputation est faites , foutu      :love:



*t'inquiète, avec la foto que t'as choisie pour ton avatar, on avait tout de suite compris...*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffff  :mouais:  :hein:    *UNE FILLE!!!!!!*




ben , ce que je disait , tu n'as  rien qui penduillasse entre les jambes donc une fille
et libre par desssus tout


----------



## Spyro (17 Avril 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah Macelene????    Et moi???


Elle t'a oubliée    :hein: 

_Pas grave, moi je t'oublie pas  :love:  _


----------



## Nexka (17 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Pas grave, moi je t'oublie pas  :love:  _





 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *t'inquiète, avec la foto que t'as choisie pour ton avatar, on avait tout de suite compris...*



mauvaise langue pffffffffffff ( désolée je n'ai pas de smiley je suis sur Firefox )


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ( désolée je n'ai pas de smiley je suis sur Firefox )


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

>



je ne sais pas pourquoi mais quand j'utilise Firefox( habituellement je suis sur safari mais comme je viens de télécharger la toute nouvelle version française de firefox 1.0.3 j'essaye) et bien lorsque j'écris un message je n'ai pas accès aux smiley pour le message .... voilà


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> mauvaise langue pffffffffffff ( désolée je n'ai pas de smiley je suis sur Firefox )





le smiley sont ici sous firefox


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je dérape , mais bon c'est ta faute sonnyboy tu as l'esprit mal tourné




c'est toujours la faute de sonnyboy de toute façon


----------



## supermoquette (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je vais leur offrir cela pur la nuit de noce


Mmmhh pratique ça on voit moins les taches


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le smiley sont ici sous firefox



oh la la j'ai honte je n'avais pas vu


----------



## macelene (17 Avril 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah Macelene????    Et moi???





-Nexka
-Madonna
-Macelene
-Sylvia
-Maccossinelle
-Prerima
-Lumai
-Lorna
-Macounette
-Pitchoune
-Maiwenn
-KathyH
-Robertav
-Tibomong4
-Modern_Thing


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> -Nexka
> -Madonna
> -Macelene
> -Sylvia
> ...



qu'est ce qu'on est nombreuse


----------



## Spyro (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> -Nexka
> -Madonna
> -Macelene
> -Sylvia
> ...


Malheureusement c'est pas la liste de celles qui viennent à Avignon     :rateau:


----------



## poildep (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> -Nexka
> -Madonna
> -Macelene
> -Sylvia
> ...


C'est quoi ce bordel ? Vous avez décidé de reporter l'élection miss macG ici ?


----------



## sylko (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> -Nexka
> -Madonna
> -Macelene
> -Sylvia
> ...



Vous oubliez mon élève de carving, qui s'est dégonflée cette année...

...Loudjena.


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce qu'on est nombreuse



a qui le dit tu :love:


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a qui le dit tu :love:



quelle santé ces "ptis" jeunes


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> quelle santé ces "ptis" jeunes




qui le dit tu :love:


----------



## dool (17 Avril 2005)

Aaaah si seulement je savais faire quelquechose de mes dix doigts sur ce beau clavier blanc...je transformerai le bar en agence 

Beau boulot en tout cas :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous oubliez mon élève de carving, qui s'est dégonflée cette année...
> 
> ...Loudjena.




Rhâââââ   Pitin©  des fois...  j'ai des oublis     


*-Dool
-Loudjena
-Nexka*
-Madonna
-Macelene
-Sylvia
-Maccossinelle
-Prerima
-Lumai
-Lorna
-Macounette
-Pitchoune
-Maiwenn
-KathyH
-Robertav
-Tibomong4
-Modern_Thing


----------



## anntraxh (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââââ   Pitin©  des fois...  j'ai des oublis



C'est l'âge ...


----------



## dool (17 Avril 2005)

ET PAN !! Une femme qui sort du chapeau ! ... Tu veux vraiment insister sur le listing elene ???   

:love:


----------



## macelene (17 Avril 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ET PAN !! Une femme qui sort du chapeau ! ... Tu veux vraiment insister sur le listing elene ???
> 
> :love:



*-Anntraxh
-oupsy
-Ginette 107
-Irishwhistle
-Fanou
-Sofiping
-Barbarella
-KAk
-Blandinewww*
-Dool
-Loudjena
-Nexka
-Madonna
-Macelene
-Sylvia
-Maccossinelle
-Prerima
-Lumai
-Lorna
-Macounette
-Pitchoune
-Maiwenn
-KathyH
-Robertav
-Tibomong4
-Modern_Thing


Je peux aussi me faire toute la liste des membres...   pour celles qui sont furax    


 Lumai   t'as vu j'ai corrigé...


----------



## lumai (17 Avril 2005)

Heeeu... Macelene ???


Prerima et Sylvia étaient _déjà_ sur la liste...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oh la la j'ai honte je n'avais pas vu




forcement , tu cherches toujour le compliqué 
mais je comprends, cela fait partie de ton boulot  


*spyrounet* promis, si j'ai ce boulot je me debrouille pour vous rencontrer.....
je prevois beaucoup de "formations"


----------



## anntraxh (17 Avril 2005)

ces listes de nanas .. pffff :mouais:


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

on n'en doute pas


----------



## macelene (17 Avril 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ces listes de nanas .. pffff :mouais:





rien dans le fond rien...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

juste comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> juste comme ça





donc donc .......voyant cela je me dit que decidement j'ai pris un coup de vieux   

et puis je m'en balance

je suis deja marié a sonny , j'ai donc mon homme moi !!!


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> juste comme ça




Bien madame


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Avril 2005)

Ah? .... Une soirée entre filles? ... Bon ; je sors :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Avril 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ces listes de nanas .. pffff :mouais:



C'est compulsif ou alors c'est comme pour les courses (légumes, fromage, hygiène et propreté, crèmerie etc...)  










Sonny, daffyb jolis détournements


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2005)

A l'occase faudra me montrer comment faire pour redonner vie à doquéville, il est tout vert...


----------



## mado (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A l'occase faudra me montrer comment faire pour redonner vie à doquéville, il est tout vert...



En même temps le maquillage colle pile poil à sa robe...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A l'occase faudra me montrer comment faire pour redonner vie à doquéville, il est tout vert...


 
En jouant avec le menu image > teinte saturation tu dois pour améliorer ca


----------



## daffyb (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A l'occase faudra me montrer comment faire pour redonner vie à doquéville, il est tout vert...


Ben moi, je suis légèrement daltoniens sur les bords... C'est pas un peu mieux comme ça ?


----------



## Spyro (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *-Anntraxh
> -oupsy
> -Ginette 107
> -Irishwhistle
> ...


Bon et alors donc il faut les marier entre elles en images c'est ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En jouant avec le menu image > teinte saturation tu dois pour améliorer ca



Ou aussi image--> réglages --> balance des couleurs !


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, je suis légèrement daltoniens sur les bords... C'est pas un peu mieux comme ça ?


 
Arrggghhh on dirait l'incroyable Hulk en pleine transformation :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2005)

macinside / 15:32 a dit:
			
		

> a qui le dit tu :love:





			
				macinside / 16:09 a dit:
			
		

> a qui le dit tu :love:




Ecrit comme ca on ne sait plus si on le dit à la deuxième ou à la troisième personne, Mackie. Ce qu'il y a de terrible, c'est que ce n'est même plus singulier.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)




----------



## daffyb (17 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arrggghhh on dirait l'incroyable Hulk en pleine transformation :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Mais pourtant c'est son teint naturel....


----------



## Amok (17 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourtant c'est son teint naturel....




Passée une certaine quantité de Mei-Kwei-Lu, je confirme...


----------



## Spyro (17 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> A l'occase faudra me montrer comment faire pour redonner vie à doquéville, il est tout vert...


Allez on veut tous te faire plaisir  






Bidouille sur le contraste, la saturation, et un peu de couche de couleur, le tout au bon endroit.


----------



## daffyb (17 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>


Non, ne me dites pas que la mienne était si vilaine


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2005)

gna gna..


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Non, ne me dites pas que la mienne était si vilaine



disons que avec la tienne , la marié avec un peu trop picolé (verte)
surement a cause du futur mari qui lui etait revenu tout bronzé
du dernier voyage sois disant d'affaires accompagné de zolie demoiselles d'honneur


----------



## Freelancer (17 Avril 2005)

retrouvé au fond des archives macgé...   
les secondes noces de bengili avec un jeune et fringant militaire... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2005)

Oh purée...     :love: 

PS: m'en fous, je fais pas l'armée.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> retrouvé au fond des archives macgé...
> les secondes noces de bengili avec un jeune et fringant militaire... :love: :love: :love:



tellement émouvant   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> retrouvé au fond des archives macgé...
> les secondes noces de bengili avec un jeune et fringant militaire... :love: :love: :love:




Amok !! la bengilli te trompe avec un suisse


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> retrouvé au fond des archives macgé...
> les secondes noces de bengili avec un jeune et fringant militaire... :love: :love: :love:





hoooooooo  !!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: kil est bôoooo le webooooo !!! :love:  :love: 

et que c'est romantik !!!!!!!!


----------



## Freelancer (17 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Amok !! la bengilli te trompe avec un suisse


Tromper, tromper....  
a la decharge de mlle bengili, il faut dire qu'elle avait été abandonnée avec un enfant à charge... j'aurais été comme elle, réduite à la dernière extrémité, je me serais peut être aussi precipité dans les bras du premier suisse venu...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Amok !! la bengilli te trompe avec un suisse



:affraid: Et s'il n'y avait que ça... Non, vous ne saurez rien de mes aventures avec les violettes. Pis, ce sont des photo-montages d'abord...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> retrouvé au fond des archives macgé...
> les secondes noces de bengili avec un jeune et fringant militaire... :love: :love: :love:


 
si  ils font des petits j'aimerais bien qu'ils m'en garde un :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Et s'il n'y avait que ça... Non, vous ne saurez rien de mes aventures avec les violettes. Pis, ce sont des photo-montages d'abord...



 tu oublies les témoins !!!


----------



## sofiping (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *-Anntraxh
> -oupsy
> -Ginette 107
> -Irishwhistle
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> cherche H super habile avec son Mac et aimant les chiens . Serieux se retenir  :love:


 
Je suis habile avec les chiens et j'aime mon Mac. Ca va?


----------



## Macoufi (17 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *-Anntraxh
> -oupsy
> -Ginette 107
> -Irishwhistle
> ...


----------



## sofiping (17 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je suis habile avec les chiens et j'aime mon Mac. Ca va?



ouh la la , je viens d'aller voir ton profil , t'es sur que tu ne me caches rien  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (17 Avril 2005)

Ému par cette touchante déclaration et par la réciprocité du sentiment éprouvé, je n'ai pu résister à l'envie de vous annoncer cet improbable mariage littéraire. :style:






   




ps : ben non, toujours pas de fille.


----------



## Spyro (17 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> F. entre 20 et 50ans , surnomée le pit bull par ses proches , super nul a l'ordi mais méga forte à la pâte a modeler , cherche H super habile avec son Mac et aimant les chiens . Serieux se retenir      :love:








  :love:  :love:  :love:

Je peux même t'apprendre à utiliser la balise "quote"


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ouh la la , je viens d'aller voir ton profil , t'es sur que tu ne me caches rien :mouais:


 
Euh nan qu'est ce qu'il a mon profil?


----------



## sofiping (17 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Je peux même t'apprendre à utiliser la balise "quote"



 qué sa quote ????  pas une cochonnerie j'espére


----------



## sofiping (17 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh nan qu'est ce qu'il a mon profil?


peux pas construire quek chose de serieux avec quelqu'un qui risque a tous moments de se faire arréter pour Usurpation D'identité


----------



## Spyro (17 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> qué sa quote ????  pas une cochonnerie j'espére


C'est euh...
Juste une petite blague destinée à te mettre en confiance    :rateau:   
C'est pas pour me moquer hein  :rose: 
C'est pas méchant  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies les témoins !!!



Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler.  :style:  :king:


----------



## sofiping (17 Avril 2005)

Spyro , j'ai toujours su que ça ne serait pas possible entre nous  , trop de technique nous sépare


----------



## Freelancer (17 Avril 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies les témoins !!!



j'ai trouvé les demoiselles d'honneur


----------



## jpmiss (17 Avril 2005)

Mwouahahahaha! Trop bon!


----------



## Spyro (17 Avril 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Spyro , j'ai toujours su que ça ne serait pas possible entre nous


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé les demoiselles d'honneur



Ah... là faut reconnaitre que c'est gigantesque...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé les demoiselles d'honneur



 Un pantalon tout neuf.


----------



## sofiping (17 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



oh ben non ... oublie ce que je viens de dire , j'vais faire des gros efforts en quote , edit , balises et autres pieces jointes et je reviendrai te proposer ma main  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un pantalon tout neuf.


 À ce point ?  C'est vrai qu'elles sont sexy mais tu pourrais te retenir.


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé les demoiselles d'honneur



on peut savoir à qui appartiennent ses charmants visages?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> À ce point ?  C'est vrai qu'elles sont sexy mais tu pourrais te retenir.



Bah, vu la cambrure de la noiraude...  :love:


----------



## Freelancer (17 Avril 2005)

Et pour terminer ce travail d'archeologue, j'ai fini par retrouver la photographie peut être la plus émouvante de ce mariage, le papa menant sa fille à l'autel :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> on peut savoir à qui appartiennent ses charmants visages?



C'est les 2 bombes sexuelles de MacGé: j'ai nommé l'Amok et Mackie. Malheureusement elles ont toutes les deux vierges et tres prudes...


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Et pour terminer ce travail d'archeologue, j'ai fini par retrouver la photographie peut être la plus émouvante de ce mariage, le papa menant sa fille à l'autel :love:  :love:  :love:


Mon dieu :affraid:
J'oppose un démenti formel, je ne suis pas le père de cette cocotte et à peine son protecteur, juste son parrain


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé les demoiselles d'honneur



     Pétiiin© j'en pleure !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu :affraid:
> J'oppose un démenti formel, je ne suis pas le père de cette cocotte et à peine son protecteur, juste son parrain



Et elle rapporte?


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et elle rapporte?


Tout ce qu'elle trouve


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé les demoiselles d'honneur



J'ai failli cracher toute mon aspirine sur mon clavier


----------



## jpmiss (18 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai failli cracher toute mon aspirine sur mon clavier




Tant que c'est pas ton viagra c'est pas grave


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ému par cette touchante déclaration et par la réciprocité du sentiment éprouvé, je n'ai pu résister à l'envie de vous annoncer cet improbable mariage littéraire. :style:



   

Il me reste plus qu'à me laisser repousser la barbe   

Par contre, pour le costume et la cravate, faut pas trop y compter : même pour mon "vrai" mariage, j'en avais pas   Mais sinon, mâtin, quelle prestance j'ai ! Par contre, mon acolyte m'a l'air un peu décati, va falloir que je lui prépare des petits plats   C'est sûr qu'à lire Jules, on se met plus facilement à table qu'à lire Antonin.


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est pas ton viagra c'est pas grave



À vivre dans l'ambiance délétère et ethérée des hôpitaux, faudrait pas croire que tout le monde se jette sur toutes les petites pastilles qu'il voit passer. D'ailleurs, viagra, ça m'a toujours fait penser à un produit pour l'agriculture. Si j'en avais trouvé, je crois que je l'aurais mis dans un pot de fleurs. Tu crois que ça servirait ?


----------



## Freelancer (18 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ...Viagra, ça m'a toujours fait penser à un produit pour l'agriculture. Si j'en avais trouvé, je crois que je l'aurais mis dans un pot de fleurs. Tu crois que ça servirait ?



c'est pratique pour les rosiers : ils n'ont plus besoin de tuteur pour tenir bien droits


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> c'est pratique pour les rosiers : ils n'ont plus besoin de tuteur pour tenir bien droits


 Hahaha, certes, c'est une idée


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé les demoiselles d'honneur



C'est affreux : Mackie est à peine choquant ! On dirait une vieille fille de province ! 

Quant à moi... Hum, hum... Quelle cambrure ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Avril 2005)

J'en suis tout retourné...


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis tout retourné...



Bas les pattes, vieux pervers ! Je ne suis pas une fille facile !


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis tout retourné...



ça doit être douloureux !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Avril 2005)

C'est qu'une question d'habitude...


----------



## rezba (18 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ému par cette touchante déclaration et par la réciprocité du sentiment éprouvé, je n'ai pu résister à l'envie de vous annoncer cet improbable mariage littéraire. :style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




Je soupçonne ces deux-là d'avoir toujours eu une vie dissolue.

Et non, toujours pas de fille.


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2005)

Sérieusement D) je suis sidéré par Mackie !
Si tu veux un jour disparaître et te refaire une vie, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire !

Je t'imagine bien avec une robe à fleurs, jettant d'un geste élégant le grain aux poules dans une ferme de la Creuse, sur des talons, un chale sur les épaules et un fichu pour couvrir les bigoudis ! Un oasis de bon goût dans un monde d'hommes, lorsque tu iras boire ta bibine au bar-tabac-noces et banquets du village avant de vomir dans le fossé !


----------



## bengilli (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé les demoiselles d'honneur
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fameux  Je rejoins Pascal - tu permets que je t'appelle Pascal ? - sur ce détail troublant : Mackie en vieille fille, on a un peu l'impression de l'avoir toujours connu comme ça 

Quant à Alain - tu permets que je t'appelle Alain ? - il est smart en costard, mais il aura quand même fallu un mariage pour qu'il laisse sur un ceintre sa chemise de bucheron canadien 

Bon allez j'y vais - tu permets que je t'appelles un taxi ? - ...


----------



## bengilli (18 Avril 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> [...] Si tu veux un jour disparaître et te refaire une vie, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire ![...]




Attends tu peux parler, t'es très convaincant en vieux trav' aussi


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Fameux  Je rejoins Pascal sur ce détail troublant : Mackie en vieille fille, on a un peu l'impression de l'avoir toujours connu comme ça



C'est tout à fait ca ! 

Perso, je me trouve plutôt pas mal, mais je manque un peu de poitrine pour porter le décoletté... Et surtout la prochaine fois je me raserais ! (quoique : ca plait à sonnyboy, il aime bien quand ca gratte !)


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2005)

Très jolie la Bengilli


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2005)

J'sais pas pk mais je le voit bien s'appeller Jocelyne ou monique le mackie


----------



## gKatarn (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé les demoiselles d'honneur



Cultissime


----------



## Freelancer (18 Avril 2005)

malgré les premieres noces de Mlle Bengili, un prêtre a consenti à bénir son union avec monsieur Webo. un certain Père Grug :rateau: 





ps : je commence un peu à manquer de photos de macgéens (et de macgéennes). un petit mail svp :love:


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

je ne sais plus qui avait fait une galerie avec que des autoportraits , on la trouve dans le thread "Autoportrait"


----------



## Freelancer (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais plus qui avait fait une galerie avec que des autoportraits , on la trouve dans le thread "Autoportrait"


j'y ai dejà fait mon marché (la photo de grug vient de là), ainsi que chez monsieur webo


----------



## poildep (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> j'y ai dejà fait mon marché (la photo de grug vient de là), ainsi que chez monsieur webo


Je vais souvent chercher chez Foguenne.


----------



## Freelancer (18 Avril 2005)

je crois qu'il est temps de passer aux amours de poildep et de finn 
Enfin, amours... S'agit-il tout au plus d'une amourette qui dura le temps d'un concours de tcha-tcha à la salle des fêtes de Thollon-les-Vezouls. Mais Amok serait plus à même de tout vous raconter...


----------



## Romu. (18 Avril 2005)

Non mais ca va pas bien la tete ????  

et qu'est-ce que c'est que ce pyjama ???  
En salami le peignoir, qu'on vous dit ! en salami !!!!

Bravo !


----------



## Romu. (18 Avril 2005)

Et la miss ? Avec qui 'z'allez la marier ?  

(je serais tout de meme curieux de voir mon futur beau frère en portrait avec sa dulcinée   )


----------



## poildep (18 Avril 2005)

Romu. a dit:
			
		

> Non mais ca va pas bien la tete ????
> 
> et qu'est-ce que c'est que ce pyjama ???
> En salami le peignoir, qu'on vous dit ! en salami !!!!
> ...


 Et moi, tu crois que ça m'amuse ?   

Et puis Bassou va me faire une scène. :affraid:


----------



## Romu. (18 Avril 2005)

_message effacé par prerima_


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2005)

Finn semble être en feu   Poildepa lui fait un drôle d'effet


----------



## prerima (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il est temps de passer aux amours de poildep et de finn
> Enfin, amours... S'agit-il tout au plus d'une amourette qui dura le temps d'un concours de tcha-tcha à la salle des fêtes de Thollon-les-Vezouls. Mais Amok serait plus à même de tout vous raconter...


----------



## poildep (18 Avril 2005)

prerima a dit:
			
		

>


 Je suis content que tu le prennes comme ça. On avait un peu peur de ta réaction.


----------



## poildep (18 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Finn semble être en feu   Poildepa lui fait un drôle d'effet


 Moi par contre, je suis un peu farouche.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi par contre, je suis un peu farouche.



Tu n'es pas une femme facile


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'il est temps de passer aux amours de poildep et de finn
> Enfin, amours... S'agit-il tout au plus d'une amourette qui dura le temps d'un concours de tcha-tcha à la salle des fêtes de Thollon-les-Vezouls. Mais Amok serait plus à même de tout vous raconter...






       ben c tant mieux si ya pas de gonzesses...   ​


----------



## jpmiss (19 Avril 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

>


En tous cas vu la tete de poildep il va falloir penser a utiliser du dentifrice Finn


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (19 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas vu la tete de poildep il va falloir penser a utiliser du dentifrice Finn


 ... ouais ou du déo... ou ptêtre les deux en fait :rateau:


----------



## rezba (21 Avril 2005)

Moi, si j'avais du me marier ici, je sais qui aurait été ma préférée...
Mais bon...
Je n'aime que les disparues, peut-être. 
Ou alors, c'est que je n'aime pas le mariage. Hein?! 
Sinon, dans les forums techniques, y'a quand même de plus en plus de filles...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Avril 2005)




----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

joli bas du dos


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




depuis quand foguenne a des poumons ?  :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> depuis quand foguenne a des poumons ?  :mouais:



tu as trop lu de citations toi


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu as trop lu de citations toi




juste assez :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Si je ne me connaissais pas, je m'épouserais.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai qu'un rien t'habille...


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne me connaissais pas, je m'épouserais.



Oui, moi aussi, si je ne te connaissais pas, je t'épouserais.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Avril 2005)

Raaaaa, je m'aime en blonde, merci Tibo.    :love:

(je te boule dès que je peux.  :love:  )


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi aussi, si je ne te connaissais pas, je t'épouserais.



Pas gentil ça Kojack...


----------

